

How to save the output of a console.log(object) to a file? - yiedyie
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11849562/how-to-save-the-output-of-a-console-logobject-to-a-file

======
cleverjake
Ironic that some of the chrome guys posted information about this yesterday
([https://plus.google.com/+AddyOsmani/posts/jBS8CiNTESM](https://plus.google.com/+AddyOsmani/posts/jBS8CiNTESM)),
even though the question is from a few months back

[http://bgrins.github.io/devtools-snippets/#console-
save](http://bgrins.github.io/devtools-snippets/#console-save)

